# Dealer service engine oil overfill



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Sounds like you are reading the dipstick incorrectly honestly.

Post a picture of it. The oil level should be in the hash marks on the dipstick.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The picture in the owner's manual is misleading, so please post a picture of your dipstick (showing the oil level).


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

from my understanding it should be between the second and third little square. but the oil here goes way past the silver top and onto the thin flate part.


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

here is a better picture


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iedgar10 said:


> here is a better picture
> View attachment 114154


Anywhere in the top hash mark is acceptable; anywhere over that is over-full.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

obermd said:


> The picture in the owner's manual is misleading.


Wow you're right. "...above the cross-hatched area..." is overfilled according to the text in the manual.

Going by the dipstick one is lead to assume the two smooth areas are acceptable, and the cross-hatched areas are either too low or high. As a consequence, I've been pulling some 'extra' out to bring it to the top of the smooth areas. Probably where I'll still aim to get it but won't fret as bad if it flirts with the upper cross-hatch again.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

It's perfectly full, exactly where you want it.


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

It's not over fill as much as they don't take time to drain the dirty oil enough. They leave too much dirty oil and when they add the right amount of clean oil it's overfilled. Thats why I change my own oil.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Be certain the car is on a level surface.
Ideally, check the level after the car has been off for an hour or more.
This allows the oil in the head to drain down fully and the oil that is thrown into the dipstick hole area drains away as well.

Rob


----------



## blover (Sep 9, 2013)

Yep great advice robby. I did it wrong by checking it after the car had just been running, bad idea lol


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

update: I checked it again and it's still slightly over the top hash. It's not nearly as bad as it was the first time i took it in but it's still a little over. I have noticed a small boost in based on the D.I.C. (about 1.5mpg)



EDIT: In an unrelated topic, why does my car alarm go off whenever I open the door with the key as opposed to using the unlock button? The car does it with both keys I've tried. The car horn goes slow and staccato and if I start the engine everything will go back to normal. But if i take longer than about 10 seconds to start the engine the beeps will be more frequent and sustained like a regular car alarm.

EDIT 2: I searched the forum and from what I gathered using the physical twist mechanism on the door with the key does not disable the alarm. So I basically always have to have a working remote or immediately start the ignition when i get in the car. lol


----------



## Stingray1974 (Mar 14, 2012)

Honestly cross hatched areas are warning areas saying you are starting to get too high or too low. The smoother area in the middle is target. Problem is if you target to of top hatched area then if you go over like the dealer does it is overfull. The diesel just has a cross hatched area for the OK range so these are basically opposite use of hatched areas. If you go too high and the oil hits crankshaft it can cause foaming of oil and potential damage. It would be nice if GM clarified this to their dealers service departments and customers. This is basic maintenance item and if GM can't get this right, well it just shows incompetence and lack of follow up.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Stingray1974 said:


> Honestly cross hatched areas are warning areas saying you are starting to get too high or too low. The smoother area in the middle is target. Problem is if you target to of top hatched area then if you go over like the dealer does it is overfull. The diesel just has a cross hatched area for the OK range so these are basically opposite use of hatched areas. If you go too high and the oil hits crankshaft it can cause foaming of oil and potential damage. It would be nice if GM clarified this to their dealers service departments and customers. This is basic maintenance item and if GM can't get this right, well it just shows incompetence and lack of follow up.


I reject the premise of your statement:

GM publishes the oil capacity of all its engines. If the person refilling the oil cannot count out quarts on their hand then they are the ones demonstrating incompetence - not GM. 

And what's with resurrecting a thread from 2014?


----------



## Stingray1974 (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes GM publishes capacities but the engine has a dipstick to check the level. Why is the owners manual unclear on level and why does the dealer say level above all marks is OK. GM will not clarify correct level but says above all marks is NG. Look at the manual and let me know what you think.


----------



## jblack (Dec 26, 2016)

I brought my 2012 Cruze for an oil change the other day and when I checked the oil level - on a flat surface and several hours later, the dip stick was almost completely covered. I am hesitant to drive it and I am fearful that a seal can be blown. It is obviously overfilled. And trying to drain it myself in this freezing weather sounds challenging and difficult. I am planning on returning the car to the dealer tomorrow and having a discussion with them. Can I drive it at all?


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

I would not.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Are you saying all the flats are covered or is the entire aluminum bulb is covered?
All the flats covered.....might be a touch overfilled but will harm nothing...no action required.

All the way to the top of the bulb? about a quart overfilled.....drive it back to the dealer and have it corrected.

Actual capacity is 4.25 qts.....nit wits put in all five but it generally harms nothing.....a extra half inch high in the pan still has rotating parts a long way away from the oil in the pan.

I myself go the other way on my own.....4qts. and fugetaboutit.....but thats just me, not a recommendation.

Rob


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm a pretty accomplished DIYer, and I hate changing Cruze oil. The dipstick is too hard to read. Too much oil hangs up in the dipstick tube making it hard to read. This is especially true with new clean, cold, thick oil. I've always assumed the hash marks were too low or too full. Occasionally, I've overfilled one (to the top of the top hashmark). I've always just run it, and never had any ill effects.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jblack said:


> I brought my 2012 Cruze for an oil change the other day and when I checked the oil level - on a flat surface and several hours later, the dip stick was almost completely covered. I am hesitant to drive it and I am fearful that a seal can be blown. It is obviously overfilled. And trying to drain it myself in this freezing weather sounds challenging and difficult. I am planning on returning the car to the dealer tomorrow and having a discussion with them. Can I drive it at all?


Hello jblack,

We regret to hear about this oil overfill with your Cruze, and would like to look into this further for you. To clarify, have you been back to your dealership yet? If not, please send us a private message and we will assist you in connecting with them.

Sincerely,

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Robby said:


> Are you saying all the flats are covered or is the entire aluminum bulb is covered?
> All the flats covered.....might be a touch overfilled but will harm nothing...no action required.
> 
> All the way to the top of the bulb? about a quart overfilled.....drive it back to the dealer and have it corrected.
> ...


I really don't understand why it is so hard to measure 4.25 quarts. Last time I brought mine to the dealer they put in five quarts. Gave them a gallon of Amsoil and one additional quart. They gave me back zero oil and the dipstick level was high. Took it back to the dealer and they said it would hurt nothing. I said okay but noted it on the ticket anyway. Last time they changed my oil. I have been doing it ever since with bi-yearly filter changes and once a year oil changes. Although I don't think they put a full 5 quarts in because it wasn't much over where 4.25 is on the stick after changing it myself so maybe they spilled it or just kept the extra who knows. If I have the dealer do it again I am only bringing in a gallon and then I will add the .25 later. 

Anyway I really don't understand what is so fricken hard about measuring .25 of a quart out when the quart bottles have the measurements on the side and see thru site level so you can see the oil. I mean really it could not be any simpler. The owners manual says 4.25 not 5.0 4.5 4.75 it really isn't that hard. Why would you want to not follow what the manual says?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll guess the question was to me.

Just easier to buy a 5qt. jug of M1 and put in 4 of the five.....next change, 5qt. jug, 4 used, pour the leftover into jug one....now with two qts. in it. two more changes and the jug now has 4 qts.....now I use those four and the cycle starts over.

As far as my mindset/methodology.....The add oil mark on the dipstick means it is 1 qt. low. So, it can be said the engine was designed to be safely operated with 3.25 qts. in the crankcase.
With this in mind, my fresh oil change starts out .25 qt. low......well within the operating parameters for the engine.

My weekly 'things to do on Saturday morning' includes checking the oil level of my, and my wifes car. (Neither uses oil, but I like to check).
My weekly average is only about 125 miles so any usage would indicate a major malfunction.

So, I drive around 8oz low......doubt if the engine notices and we all know a underfill is far more desirable than a overfill.

But, like I said, this is not a recommendation, just how I handle it.

Rob


----------



## tdc (Jan 24, 2014)

Robby said:


> I'll guess the question was to me.
> 
> Just easier to buy a 5qt. jug of M1 and put in 4 of the five.....next change, 5qt. jug, 4 used, pour the leftover into jug one....now with two qts. in it. two more changes and the jug now has 4 qts.....now I use those four and the cycle starts over.
> 
> ...


(13Dec20) The problem (for me, 2012 model, 1.8L Cruze LS, Auto) is the dip stick goes into the oil pan at an angle. And, the measurement zone (of said 'stick') is semi-circular in crossection. Thus, one can get a low/ok, or add/low signal, depending on the orientation the dip stick (inserted lands facing rear/towards_engine, or facing forward-away_from_engine =>ambiguous). Getting an accurate read of oil level on this car is difficult and most annoying. (GM should have used a flat stick, and had it go in perpendicular to the oil surface measured). As it is, I've put in 4.76 qts, (the 1.8L's oil capacity), and the 'stick' says 'overfilled'. Very annoying, having to drain some out, not able to get an accurate read with this wire oil dip 'stick'. Just a terrible design. ¿Should I just put in 4.5, or 4.25 qts next time, and call it full? Any/all suggestions most welcomed. (Pardon the rant. The design's just not right). td\.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

The fact that the dealer said an overfill was okay is concerning. Its far from okay. In a worst case scenario the crankshaft will slap into the oil and begin to churn it up and introduce air bubbles in the oil and make it froth. As this continues then the entire oil becomes a froth and now the oil pump is picking up the air entrained frothy oil and sending air bubbles into your engine and now you have no lubrication and a soon to seize engine.


----------

